# Best 32mm socket for Fox 36 top cap?



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased a 32mm 6-point socket earlier today at Kragen, with which I managed to mangle up my top cap fairly nicely, and never did even get it open. The problem seems to be that the socket doesn't sit flush enough on this thin cap. Can anyone recommend a good socket for this application, other than the Snap-on one that costs $35? I am not eager to destroy my top cap any worse than I already have. Incidentally, is that cap replaceable at reasonable cost if it does get too mangled? Thanks for any help on this one.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Cresent wrench.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Or just hit your existing socket with a belt sander until you've eliminated the lead-in chamfer.


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Cresent wrench.


I do have one of those (No belt sander though.) Of course, then I can't use my torque wrench to tighten it. Is it alright if the torque isn't very exact?


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

Update: crescent wrench worked great. Thanks!


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

mechBgon said:


> Or just hit your existing socket with a belt sander until you've eliminated the lead-in chamfer.


Fox actually recomends this in the service docs. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's a few (did a search for you):

http://www.nextag.com/32mm-socket/stores-html


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

You can buy one already ground down from biketoolsetc.com if you don't want to sand down your own-
http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...Hand-Tools&tc=Sockets-Metric&item_id=GW-80814


----------



## onyabike (Jul 17, 2005)

forceyoda said:


> You can buy one already ground down from biketoolsetc.com if you don't want to sand down your own-
> http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...Hand-Tools&tc=Sockets-Metric&item_id=GW-80814


that's not a six point though -


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> Or just hit your existing socket with a belt sander until you've eliminated the lead-in chamfer.


Bench grinder works as well.

- Joel


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

tomacropod said:


> Bench grinder works as well.
> 
> - Joel


Your not going to get it anywhere near as flat with a bench grinder. You would be better off doing it with a hand held angle grinder.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

onyabike said:


> that's not a six point though -


I have a ground down 12 point that works fine. I just have to pay some attention when doing the initial removal or final tightening. Just keep the socket straight and it has worked fine for me.

sourcing a 6 point socket in that size locally was becoming a pain, so I just got the 12 and went with it. Yes I could have looked harder or chased down a MAC or Snap-on truck, but in the end the second store did not have 6 point in that size.
I just wanted to get on with servicing my fork not driving around. :thumbsup:


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Although this is a thread necromance, I'd still like to ask where one can actually find a 12 point 32mm socket; without making a specific effort to find one, I can't think of a place that would stock them. I mean, is there a 32mm 12-point bolt ANYWHERE on earth? I can't imagine what the purpose would be.

I sourced my 32mm socket at Canadian Tire; $6 bucks on sale ... more than I would want to spend normally, but it's a lot cheaper than paying someone to fix my fork.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

ettore said:


> I sourced my 32mm socket at Canadian Tire; $6 bucks on sale ... more than I would want to spend normally, but it's a lot cheaper than paying someone to fix my fork.


Well look at you big spender, $6 for a socket! You and Trump must be tight.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Crescent wrench works nicely. As for torque? Tight.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

customfab said:


> Well look at you big spender, $6 for a socket! You and Trump must be tight.


Interesting attempt at humour.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

customfab said:


> Your not going to get it anywhere near as flat with a bench grinder. You would be better off doing it with a hand held angle grinder.


Chuck up the socket in a drill (you'll need an adapter) and then spin it while grinding.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I just carefully use a big adjustable wrench. It works well.


----------



## digev (Mar 7, 2019)

https://epicbleedsolutions.com/coll...ner-fox-rockshox-forks?variant=30375458570314


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm...they look cool.


----------

